# WIN 7 SP1 und IE 9 klappt nicht



## Messerjockl (7. April 2011)

Moin Leute....

Ich bekomme auf meinem WIN 7 Hompe Premium 64 BIT System weder das SP1 noch den IE 9 installiert.
Beide Updates brechen bei der Installation ab...

IE 9 mit der Fehlermeldung : 800F081E

SP1 mit der Fehlermeldung : 80073712

Ich hab schon alle unnötigen Prozesse sowie Virenscanner usw ausgeschaltet, hat aber nix geändert.

Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann OHNE WIN 7 neu zu installieren ?

MfG

Messerjockl


----------



## lord-elveon (7. April 2011)

Es gibt zwei vorbereitende Patches, die für die Installation vom SP1 notwendig sind. Schau mal ob du das Update KB976902 (32bit oder 64bit) und das KB947821 (32bit oder 64bit) installiert hast, sonst must du auf der Microsoft-Seite schauen und sie manuell runterladen.

Sonst kannst du dir auch das SP1 als Pakt runterladen, vielleicht funktoniert es dann.

Erst wenn das SP1 installiert ist, würde ich mich um den IE9 kümmern.

mfg lord-elveon

EDIT: Auf der Microsoft-Fehlerseite zu dem SP1-Fehlercode steht auch der Link zu dem einen Update


----------



## Nafcom (8. April 2011)

Ich habe das selbe Problem! Ich habe allerdings SP1 installiert. Das Update  KB976902 hab ich schon das Update  KB947821 installiere ich gerade.

ich habe folgendes versucht um den Fehler : 800F081E zu beheben: Windows Update fix tool (freeware) und das WIndowseigene Updatefix-tool ausprobiert das man bekommt wenn man auf den fehler : 800F081E klickt (aus der Hilfe:  "WindowsUpdate_800F081E" "WindowsUpdate_dt000")

und es gibt noch andere Leute mit dem Problem ohne Lösung, siehe Internet Explorer 9 won’t install on a Windows operating system- What a joke! | LEHSYS

Comodo firewall habe ich übrigens schon testweise deinstalliert.


----------



## Messerjockl (8. April 2011)

Ich hab das ganze jetzt mit der Reparatur Installation von WIN 7 gelöst.

Anleitungen dafür gibbet ja reichlich im Netz.

Danach funktionieren die Updates wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Nafcom (8. April 2011)

Ah, danke für den Tipp, werde ich machen!


----------

